# << Destiny >>



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

The main theme of my layout this year is "Destiny".

Two individual trees, they grow on the opposite banks of the river. They never meet, never talks, and never know each other.
But someday, lives changed in the river. Under the water, their roots were growing along the rocks and crossed the riverbed. They getting closer and closer, and maybe one day, you can never know which root is from which tree.. They can never separate. And they become one. I think this is so romantic.

I think there is romantic and fantasy happening in the nature. Even lives have their own destiny, but we are still chasing our dream.

Wish you understand my poor English and hope you enjoy my following sharing. ^^

*Destiny -- Full View on Front *










* Here is a Music Video of my tank. ^^ *





*Snap Shots. wish you also like them ^^ *
































































Thank you for watching.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cliff,

This was without a doubt my absolute favorite aquascape in the ADA contest this year. I thought you should have won the grand prize. The sense of depth you created is astounding! 

-Aaron


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

You my friend are an absolute master. I am in awe of your work. Stunning.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats Cliff! This is an awesome scape. I am speechless.

Bhushan


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

A true balance in this piece of nature there is!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Absolutely amazing Cliff !!!! :hail:
The deppest in only 90x45 cm is SuperB man.
Great great layout.....and nice video ! 

Greetings


----------



## Carlos (Feb 3, 2005)

This is truly one of the best, if not THE best, aquascape of this year's ADA contest. Words can hardly express how I feel about it. I'm in awe


----------



## Carlos (Feb 3, 2005)

Could you please list the plants used in this superb aquascape 
Some info on the lights, co2 and ferts used would also be appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous. Looks very relaxing; I can stare at that all day.

But one question, how do you layer the right side? I'm very interested in how you managed to get that steep gradient especially with the rocks lying on the moss. Any pictures of the aquascape before planting?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't understand why this one came 4th. It was definately my first pic. I thougth there was something rather mystical. Something terrifically beautiful.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Cliff, 好犀利(forgive if i misspelled) CAU continues to inspire and awe-inspire, as always!


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

this is by far the most beautiful aquarium ive seen, when i saw the results i thought you were robbed of a first place


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Many congratulations cliff another great result for you, well deserved

I think your true <<Destiny>> is no.1 position at ADA pretty soongreat work.


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

I really, really like your preface. That's so beautiful. It really like your thank but I haven't thought that way. Fantastic!
Thank you so much for your lovely pics!
P.s: May I share your tank in Vietnamese aquatic community?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Most amazing! I am speechless!


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

CAU- Simply the best gathering of aquarists in the world.

Easily among the best aquariums ever.

I consider myself fortunate just to be able to recognize the incarnation of genius, and here it is.

Well done.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Without a doubt a #1 tank, amazing use of space! One of my favorite tanks for sure. Well done!

I would love to see some photos of the setup, esp the raw hardscape.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow. Stunning.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

^^What all those people have said and much, much more. Sensational, stunning, superlative^^

PS, Never mind your English, it's very good. No words are needed to understand your work...


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Simply stunning and beautiful. By far the best scape I've seen.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you Cliff for sharing this wonderful scape. The picture in the 2008 layout book does not do it justice at all. 

Your preface tells me a lot about the philosophy of a successful scape - start with the emotional message and the "picture" will fall into place, then something truly original will result. 

Valuable lesson for a newbie like me who tries just wants to reproduce a pretty picture (and often not successfully).


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Grand prize in my book, by far the best I have seen in many years! First time I saw your layout. I said to Mike Senske, that the left section seemed slightly smaller than it should be but after looking at the video I have changed my mind! The placement of the driftwood the texture of the rock you used as well as the plant selection complements your layout very well!
Congratulations man, you are very talented.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations Cliff, this is one of the best tanks I have ever seen. You deserved this year ADA grand prize, although you did not win it.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

amazing scape!! wish my tank looked like that


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

let me just join the other opinions, definitely number one in ADA this year.
Left me speechless, what a depth...

Could you please share with us the setup and water parameters?
Thanx,
Shay.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Simply amazing! Great use of depth and texture.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

no words to say how much i like it...


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Cliff this is my favorite aquascape in the ADA contest this year.Congratulations!


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

Absolutely stunning! One of the best ever.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Outstanding! I wish I had your skill! Your work inspires me sir!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

After last years scape, I didn't know if you could outdo yourself. You have! What are the dimensions of this tank? It looks huge, but I'm guessing you just created more depth than is really there. Fantastic!


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

Simply stunning. Could someone identify the plant in this photo please?


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I really am inspired by your entry, probably the best tank I have ever seen. Great job!


Tony


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful! I wish that you had been the one to win grand prize! Yours is by far my favorite from this contest! Your aquarium is one of the best that I have ever seen!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for supporting...
and thanks for every kind words you said, I will remember all of them...
I was suddenly very busy last few days... and I didn't have time to reply you all... I will try to thanks for every best wishes from yours...
and really happy that I can share my happiness in make aquascaping to everyone here!!

Thx again. Cliff.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

aquaman3000 said:


> Simply stunning. Could someone identify the plant in this photo please?


That's Rotala sp. 'Goias', which is likely a variety of Rotala mexicana.


----------



## eric_c (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow - simply beautiful and stunning!


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I think this scape is something I will allways remeber. It's so beautiful and natural and at the same time it looks very deep. I really enjoy looking at your pics, thank you Chliff!


----------

